# Calories Expended Per Activity



## MA-Caver (Jul 6, 2007)

Found an interesting site that calculates the amount of calories you burn doing a particular activity for a specific amount of time. They give you a list of activities, you choose one then input how many minutes you do said activity, your weight and click it calculates how many calories you burn and has a chart showing how many pounds are lost per amount of calories burnt.  
http://www.fhma.com/calories.htm

Yes it has Karate listed, but it's the only MA listed. No, they don't have caving :miffer: listed but rock-climbing is the closest... but it's not quite the same thing. 

What's interesting though is what they calculate for Karate for say 50 minutes  (an average class length ?)for a guy my weight (145) is 350 calories which according to the chart I've only lost somewhere between .06 and 0.125 pounds. 
Not, that a guy my weight *needs* to lose anymore anyway. But you get the idea. 

Now of course they don't specify what type of Karate and what all you'd be doing in any given class. You might be doing forms one day and then sparring the next and katas the next day or whatever! So call it all a rough estimate. 
You could play with it and if you see an activity that you like and need to shed some poundage while doing it... you can guessimate how long it would take in an average day/workout doing it and know you need to do this much to lose that much weight. 

Ehhh, no. 
Try it out anyway. Worth a look.


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 7, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Yes it has Karate listed, but it's the only MA listed. No, they don't have caving :miffer: listed but rock-climbing is the closest... but it's not quite the same thing.
> .


 
What, ballroom dancing isn't a martial art?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Actually, it does have Tae kwon do and Taiji further down the list. Apparently a hour of Taiji burns off 225 calories at my weight (125 pounds), which is less than surfing! (173 calories) That doesn't sound right at all.

I also notice that they have "teeth brushing" as an activity. An hour of that will set you back 143 calories. You have been warned!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 7, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> What, ballroom dancing isn't a martial art??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if you gotta brush your teeth for an hour then you'd might as well get false ones. Besides isn't there something else better to do than spend an hour on your teeth?? Sheesh!


----------



## Yeti (Jul 7, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well if you gotta brush your teeth for an hour then you'd might as well get false ones.


If you brush your teeth for an hour at a time, I don't think you'll end up with a choice!


----------

